# Problema microfono shure cuello de ganso



## Ravzake (Ago 12, 2009)

hola a todos, de hace tiempo consulto en este foro y es muy bueno. pero ahora no he encontrado una información por eso he creado este tema.

tengo un microfono de cuello de ganso Shure MX412s











y usa este tipo de mic








El problema es que ultimamente se escucha un sonido muy molesto cuando esta en uso, es un sonido como si estubieran soplandole aire, pero no se le hace eso y donde se usa no hay ventiladores ni ventanas asi que no se por que suena asi.
no lo hace tido el tiempo, derrepente lo hace como en lapso de media hora o 15 min y no dura mucho el ruido como 20 seg o 10; pero si es muy notorio y molesto, ademas que no se eacucha bien lo que dice el usuario.
porfavor ayuda de algun experto...


muchas gracias!


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 12, 2009)

mira es de seguro un icrófono de alta impedancia tipo electret...y por eso mete mucho ruido, su diafragme es muy sencible y capta de todo...ademas de eso puede que el resistor de alimentacion sea muy pequeño y le mande mucha corriente de a ratos y por eso hace ruido.

fijate si puedes y ves un resistor desde alimentacion positiva hacia el + del micro, y es de 4,7K cambialo y metele de 10K.

otra cosita sobre los Shure...la verdad es que he visto y oido muchos tipos de micros de esa marca y yo no entiendo por qué son tan caros.


estamos hablando de $400 = U$s120 un microfono dinamico de mediocre nivel, contra U$s30 que pagué uno japones con cable e inalambrico preamplificado, completamente metálico y de una fidelidad muy buena...

la marca no siempre es lo importante.


----------

